# ICloud Lock Bent Iphone 6



## PoptartBoi (Feb 14, 2017)

Anyone know how to fix an ICloud Locked Iphone 6(A159). Haven't found much online just scam, 

The phone I have is sightly bent and has no power. board completly toast? 

-A Friend gave me this Iphone 6 that needs the Logic board wanted to buy a Icloud locked board off Ebay and fix


----------

